# Medical Transcriptionists



## MARY K (Jun 22, 2011)

As coders we are always continueing our education, but I was wondering should a transcriptionist's be doing the same? We as coders or compliance officer's are auditing charts, dictation, etc, but what good is this if transcriptionists have no responsibility to continue their education, keep up on ICD-10? Understandably a transcriptionists can only type what is dictated, but shouldn't they know about basic e/m outline? Just wondering if anyone has any comments or input on the world of transcription.


----------



## kagal0816@verizon.net (Jul 23, 2011)

*Transcriptionists*

Hi Thelma - As both a coder and former transcriptionist, I wanted to share my experience with you.  Some transcriptionists are employed by universities or organizations, but most transcriptionists today work as private contractors and as such must make sure that they remain up-to-date so to speak to continue to be able to provided valid services.  As far as mandatory education, I am not sure how those who are self-employed would be able to remain competitive when formal education programs usually cost substantial amounts of money.  Most private transcriptionists get paid based on their output, per word.  If they are not transcribing notes, they are not getting paid.  Hope this insight adds to the discussion!

Karen


----------

